# Mehr Fotos aus Alaska Teil1



## RaLoeck (27. Dezember 2002)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von unser Kanutour in Alaska. Hat zwar nicht viel mit Angeln zu tun, aber vielleicht auch so interessant...







Unser Team: v.l. Carsten, Andreas, Eckbert und ich





Gletscher in den Bergen aus dem Flugzeug fotografiert





Peters Pick Up mit den Kanus auf dem Weg zum Beaver Creek





Kaputte Strasse durch Schneeschmelze





Abladen der Kanus





Der erste Tag auf dem Wasser, noch mit Regen und ca. 8° C





Mittagspause am Mc Brian Creek, einem Nebenarm des Beaver Creek





Carsten fängt unser Mittagessen





Äschen in der Pfanne





Beaver Creek vor den White Mountains





Beaver Creek von oben





Bergtour





Unser Team vor dem Lagerfeuer





Mittagsrast, ca. 30° C





Mittagsrast


----------



## Klausi (27. Dezember 2002)

Welch ein Traum, Einfach nur geil#6 #6 #6


----------



## angeltreff (27. Dezember 2002)

Bei diesen Bilder muss ich noch mal auf die 300 und Mill. Dollarchen in der Lotterie zurückkommen ...  :c


----------



## Kunze (27. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Ein Traum. :k Was soll man dazu noch sagen.  #h


----------



## Laksos (27. Dezember 2002)

Wunderschön, toll! #6


----------



## sams (27. Dezember 2002)

echt schöne Bilder, super  :m


----------



## marioschreiber (27. Dezember 2002)

:c Ich auch wollen  :c 

Beneidenswert !!!


----------



## Albatros (29. Dezember 2002)

klasse Foto`s und eine herliche Landschaft :m


----------

